# Puppy Treats



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi all,

As Monty is now 9 weeks old we are going to try teaching him sit, stay etc.

The plan was to reward him with treats on a successful attempt.

However, all the treats we have seen has said "not available for puppies less that 6 months'

And then the treats we have found says "Max 3 a day"

Any ideas?

Darren


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

darrenwis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As Monty is now 9 weeks old we are going to try teaching him sit, stay etc.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't bother buying 'treats' myself, a tiny ball of cheese is as good as anything. And as Monty gets older lots and lots of praise from you should do the trick.
Mary
x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I just use small bits of cheese, ham or chicken. The smaller the better, so he won't get to full to soon!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

You can buy puppy training treats. They're not like the biscuits and they're tiny.


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> You can buy puppy training treats. They're not like the biscuits and they're tiny.


Are these suitable for puppies under 6 months?

Any idea where i can get these?

Darren


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

darrenwis said:


> Are these suitable for puppies under 6 months?
> 
> Any idea where i can get these?
> 
> Darren


Pets at home. 
We've been giving them since Oscar was 3 months old.


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Most puppy treats can be given from 8 weeks but they contain a lot of artificial additives. Also they arent as smelly or tempting as a small piece of cheese or ham!! Save your cash and give him something more natural. They will do anything once they smell the cheese! Another good thing is chopped up liver they love it 

Remember to keep the pieces really small, studies show they are more keen to learn when the treat is a tiny morsel! Not sure why but thats what the pros say. Also he'l get full less quickly 

Good luck with your training!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

^ will too much cheese upset their stomachs? Just wondering.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah I wouldnt go overboard, to be honest i usually mix some of the dry kibble in with the cheese, then it has the taste and smell of the cheese but is just his usual food. Then you can take this from his daily food allowance and know that hes not gonna get fat lol x


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Yeah I wouldnt go overboard, to be honest i usually mix some of the dry kibble in with the cheese, then it has the taste and smell of the cheese but is just his usual food. Then you can take this from his daily food allowance and know that hes not gonna get fat lol x


I've just tried a bit of cheese in a kong and frozen it. I'll give to Oscar later and see if he likes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Good idea!! Zach doesnt like the frozen kongs, I wish he did though cuz they would last longer lol. Hes gettin a pro at demolishing them now no matter how much I squeeze in there! Think we might have to move up to the proper ones rather than the lil puppy ones


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Good idea!! Zach doesnt like the frozen kongs, I wish he did though cuz they would last longer lol. Hes gettin a pro at demolishing them now no matter how much I squeeze in there! Think we might have to move up to the proper ones rather than the lil puppy ones


Oscar's not very interested. If he can't get something out, he looks at it for ages, looks at me, looks at it, looks at me, whines and then looks back at me as if to say "well, are you going to get the nice treats out for me or not, Mum??!" LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

LOL bless him!! hes like "come on mum, its not gonna get itself out now is it?"


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

this is where i got mia and kai's crate from.

Dog Kennels, Dog Cages, Dog Beds, Airline Kennels, Airline Pet Carriers and Pet Carriers - Specialist Canine Products


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

I used to use a piece of his actual puppy food as training treats, as i found the same..all the packaged stuff was for 6mths +


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Do you mean Kongs such as:

Dog Toy - Small Kong Toy on eBay, also Toys, Dogs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 17-Oct-08 13:44:01 BST)

and if so, what can i put in them as the puppy treats at pets at home are 4 months and older...Monty is only 9 weeks.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd say tiny bits of chicken would be the best treat at that age.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

darrenwis said:


> Do you mean Kongs such as:
> 
> Dog Toy - Small Kong Toy on eBay, also Toys, Dogs, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 17-Oct-08 13:44:01 BST)
> 
> and if so, what can i put in them as the puppy treats at pets at home are 4 months and older...Monty is only 9 weeks.


Yep those are the ones - get a Puppy Kong though, its slightly softer for their teeth. You can put loads of different things in there!! Search for Kong Recipes on Google. I usually stuff most of it with his normal food but add a couple of layers of cheese or chicken or sausage. Pack it really tightly and seal the top of it with peanut butter or cheese spread. It should keep him entertained for a while


----------



## nevey2006 (Sep 5, 2008)

I make Liver cake for my Betsy and she LOVES it.

Its cheap and easy to make (but a bit gross) but she is really learning and no horrid additives!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah they're great. You can freeze them too. I put the kibble in, put a bit of peanut butter at the top and freeze. He's decided he likes cheese now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> Yeah they're great. You can freeze them too. I put the kibble in, put a bit of peanut butter at the top and freeze. He's decided he likes cheese now.


lol Sophie did he manage to get it out himself or did he request mummy's help?!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> lol Sophie did he manage to get it out himself or did he request mummy's help?!


He did it but did get very cross when it fell on the floor. Tut tut. Spoilt, much?!


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Purchased! 

How often do you use yours? Each time their left alone or just now and again?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Quite often, maybe three a day. I take the dry food out of his daily allowance though so hes not gonna get fat! I use one in the morning to keep him occupied while I'm trying to do housework or something. Then a leave a couple hidden wrapped in a sheet of newspaper while im out for him to find, shred and de-kong! x


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

darrenwis said:


> Purchased!
> 
> How often do you use yours? Each time their left alone or just now and again?


I use it a few times a week.


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

I give Millie these treats from pets at home called nutri-boosts and also teething ones she really likes them and you can half them. i put cups of them round the house so when she-comes,sits there ready to give to her and from 10 weeks she knows all commands

xx


----------



## Rocky's Dad (Sep 29, 2008)

We have a roast twice a week(sometimes 3 times), and always get more than enough, I cut the meat up into tiny little pieces and today's lamb thought Rocky to lie down. Tis great, he's an excellent dog, very obedient. 
Question is, should he be allowed these treats as a 4 month old King Charles?


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

^ I don't see why not if it's not too much and if it doesn't upset his stomach.


----------

